

Visualize JavaScript run-time behavior with Theseus - nnq
http://alltom.com/pages/theseus/chi-2014/

======
nnq
Also, TL;DR with pretty pictures on the project github repo:
[https://github.com/adobe-research/theseus](https://github.com/adobe-
research/theseus) (though the linked article gives a better overview of its
purpose and context)

